
Internet Society told to halt controversial org sale by its own advisory council - pwg
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/19/dot_org_sale_isoc_advice/
======
woodandsteel
There are two key questions. To start, a secretive private company decided to
spend 1.14 billion dollars to buy the .org domain.

The first question is what is it going to do with .org that the company thinks
could pay off its investment and make a good profit.

The second question is what effect would all the profit-making activity have
on the internet, in particular on organizations that reasonably want to own a
.org url?

What I would like to know is if the Internet Society even considered these
questions.

